# If you were only allowed one LSP for the rest of your life...



## sunnydude959 (Jan 3, 2014)

What would it be?


Me: Megs ultimate paste wax


In response to some questions about the rules...

1) Endless supply for life
2) ...but you would pay for the first pot (and not a tester pot!)


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Wax:M&K Rory Coating:Nanolex si3d


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Zymol glasur


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Of everything i've tried to date, BMD Sirius


----------



## Smart Car Sue (Oct 20, 2008)

So long as I'm not paying then Swissvax Crystal Rock State Of The Art Car Wax !


----------



## BoroDave74 (May 16, 2009)

Currently, Waxplanet Obsidian.


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Farecla Supergloss Paste Wax.


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

M&K Trossachs for me. Although this might change once iv used a few more


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Obsession wax's Valentine as the wife would kill me if I said anything else :lol:
Tbh there are too many great waxes for me to choose:doublesho


----------



## Crackers (Mar 31, 2011)

Zymol glasur

Cheers

Crackers


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Oooooo obsession wax phantom!


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

DJ Purple Haze


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Zymol glasur!!


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Zymol Glasur is still my favourite


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

Another for Zymol Glasur


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Bouncers the billet!


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Do we get a free endless supply of it? This may alter my answer dramatically lol


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Smart Car Sue said:


> So long as I'm not paying then Swissvax Crystal Rock State Of The Art Car Wax !


Really? :doublesho


----------



## sunnydude959 (Jan 3, 2014)

Wilco said:


> Do we get a free endless supply of it? This may alter my answer dramatically lol


In response to some questions about the rules...

1) Endless supply for life
2) ...but you would pay for the first pot (and not a tester pot!)


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Well I've had a good think about this all day and I'm going with........... Obsession wax's Dynasty.


----------



## sunnydude959 (Jan 3, 2014)

Zymol Glasur has come up a lot... interesting!


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

sunnydude959 said:


> Zymol Glasur has come up a lot... interesting!


Because its brilliant :thumb:


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Easy!! 

Bouncers Vanilla Ice 😀

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

obsession wax Dynasty


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Zymol Atlantique


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Bilt Hamber Double Speed Wax - does it all.


----------



## Frog (Jun 28, 2013)

Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Fk. Tins are that big you struggle to use them up in a life time anyway!


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

MDC250 said:


> Zymol Atlantique


I'd love to say this but I'd struggle with the initial outlay so I'm going for Zymol Destiny as I don't think there's an awful lot between the two anyway.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Wilco said:


> I'd love to say this but I'd struggle with the initial outlay so I'm going for Zymol Destiny as I don't think there's an awful lot between the two anyway.


Zymol waxes are just lovely to use full stop aren't they? I can't even fully put my finger on why I like Atlantique the most from what I've used of the range, but I really wished it was cheaper too


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

MDC250 said:


> Zymol waxes are just lovely to use full stop aren't they? I can't even fully put my finger on why I like Atlantique the most from what I've used of the range, but I really wished it was cheaper too


Pretty much yes they are, if you're a full car and leave for half an hour waxer then they wouldn't suit at all but we obviously enjoy a fairly quick waxing process. Atlantique really does melt into the paint though and I doubt there's a wax that spreads further or comes off easier except maybe Royale.


----------



## chris chappell (Jun 6, 2007)

Zymol concours


----------



## Civic233 (Feb 12, 2015)

AF iron out remover - because I feel I am always buying it, and as its expensive I would quite like to abuse the product a little more!


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Civic233 said:


> AF iron out remover - because I feel I am always buying it, and as its expensive I would quite like to abuse the product a little more!


Interesting choice as an LSP :lol:


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Obsession Wax Dynasty would be my choice. Used it on red for the first time yesterday and was blown away with the depth of gloss it gave. Had only used it on whites and silvers previously and was impressed on those but applying to red literally made me swear out loud! 
Easy to apply, easy to remove, stunning finish and great durability. Oh and smells phenomenal. What's not to like??


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Another Glasur here, so so great. Looks great, goes on well, comes off better.


----------



## bibby142 (Jun 3, 2016)

+1 BH Double Speed Wax. Seems to have everything. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Mine would be Swissvax BOS. I absolutely love this wax. It's such a joy to use and the results are great. It smells delicious too and I love the beading.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Interesting quite few zymol come up, can't get on with glasur does nothing for me carbon yes but the one I'd have if cash was no issue would be destiny love that stuff.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Sonax BSD for me.


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Autosmart WAX. Easy to use, smells great, nice finish, great beading, last up to 6 months.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

MDC250 said:


> Zymol waxes are just lovely to use full stop aren't they? I can't even fully put my finger on why I like Atlantique the most from what I've used of the range, but I really wished it was cheaper too


Have a go at Ital,its also a brilliant wax.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

ronwash said:


> Have a go at Ital,its also a brilliant wax.


Don't go tempting me to spend more money!

I'm seriously tempted to sell everything and just keep my Zymol waxes, even then I reckon I have enough to see me through this lifetime


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Hufty said:


> Interesting quite few zymol come up, can't get on with glasur does nothing for me carbon yes but the one I'd have if cash was no issue would be destiny love that stuff.


I can't get on with it either. You're not alone ! 
I like Concours however.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Blueberry said:


> I can't get on with it either. You're not alone !
> I like Concours however.


I have concours and titanium but not got round to using them yet. I also have a tiny sample pot of Royale the blue one. Glad I'm not alone beginning to think I was special in the wrong kind of way. I've tried glasur on a few cars, looks ok but nothing special carbon looks loads better. And half the price.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

ronwash said:


> Have a go at Ital,its also a brilliant wax.


I've looked at this a lot but there's so few reviews it's put me off a little. Any info would be most appreciated. Tia.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Bilt Hamber Double Speed-Wax for me - although I've been having a play with Finis again after a long while and forgot how good that is as well....ask me again next week and you might get a different answer!


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Colli 845.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

steelghost said:


> Bilt Hamber Double Speed-Wax for me - although I've been having a play with Finis again after a long while and forgot how good that is as well....ask me again next week and you might get a different answer!


I really doubt that somehow :lol::lol:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Wilco said:


> I really doubt that somehow :lol::lol:


OK fair point :lol:


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Jetseal 109. 

Classic


----------



## KRM (Jan 7, 2017)

Zymöl Titanium is my favorite up to now. I've got a sample of Glasür and Concours (unfortunately not the original sample pots) but i haven't tried them yet. 
I'm considering buying a pot of Ital.


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Glassur


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

R222


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Pinnacle Souveran. I know,not ideal for winter, but it's like spreading soft butter on a warm piece of toast.

And yes I have just come back from the pub,:lol:


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Zaino Z2


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Collinite 476S probably - easy to use and lasts.


----------

